# Found a GSP!



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

My neighbor found a female dark brown ticked GSP yesterday in the North Ogden area. She has a purple collar, however no tags. She took her to the vet last night, and she is chipped, however the tracking company was not open for business. She is a very happy dog, and doesn't appear to have suckled any pups, so I'm guessing she is either fixed, or still quite young. Drop me a PM if you know who she belongs to.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

The dog has been returned to her owners.


----------

